# To you guys who put up alot of fur...... fleshing



## Joe AV (Feb 17, 2008)

fleshing...... theres got to be an easy way?

any tips you guys can give me on fleshing quickly, yet precisely would be great!


----------



## trapperdale (Sep 16, 2008)

hey joe,
i tan and my furs for crafts myself.
i use the pressure washer method of fleshing.
very easy and fast...ready to tan.
but what a mess....


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Joe AV said:


> fleshing...... theres got to be an easy way?
> 
> any tips you guys can give me on fleshing quickly, yet precisely would be great!


Practice, lots of practice.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Use some sawdust to help your knife catch the fat and scrape it off. Get a good fleshing beam and learn your knife.


----------



## nutriaman (Sep 25, 2008)

Never thought of that! Great Idea Thanks. Now I'll have a use for that thing besides the "Honey Do List"


----------

